# Foster Puppy "Mick"



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh boy, what have I gotten myself into this time...

Meet Mick. He's 13 weeks old and today is his first day away from his litter. The downside of that is he is crying when alone but the upside is he seems to have fantastic bite inhibition. Those little puppy claws are another story though. Today is also his first introduction to a collar and leash.

Mom dog is a 40 lbs or so pitty type, dad dog unknown of course. The woman fostering his litter has taken in a GSD momma dog and her week old babies so the rescue asked to shift the older pups into separate homes.

He's the youngest and smallest foster that I have had and my first foster since adopting Eva. Yikes.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

That is a RIDICULOUSLY cute baby!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

CptJack said:


> That is a RIDICULOUSLY cute baby!


He is adorable. He'll be even more adorable when he learns to stop barking in his crate


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Awwww he's so sweet! Chester looks like he's having a blast with the young'un too!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Somebody who shall remain nameless (but who is not named Eva or Chester) barked for about 5 hours non-stop last night until I gave up and slept on the floor with him just so the other two poor dogs could get some peace and quiet. Not sure what to do tonight if he can't quiet down; the other foster puppies had been strays or in the shelter so even though they barked for a bit, they weren't used to being with someone 100% of the time.

He is a very sweet and mild mannered boy though. His sharp little puppy claws scratched my hand pretty good last night so this afternoon I decided to attempt trimming his nails. He laid down on his side against my leg and let me pick up each foot and trim all his nails while he snoozed.


----------



## BeeKay (Jul 11, 2015)

He's so cute! He looks like such a happy puppy!


----------



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)

Yup, Mick is a 10 on the cuteness scale but....
the pic of Chester on his back, flaunting his boy bits..lol..priceless.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

And... I slept about 2 hours last night. Mick is lucky he is cute. Gonna try crating him next to my bed tonight since letting him have the run of the "dog room" with beds and a pillow of mine did not help him sleep but rather just let him claw the door while he howled. 

So well behaved otherwise. He did not mess his crate during the night or during my work day today and he plays very nicely with Chester.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Ugh, how did I miss this?! What a cute little dude~


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

What a cute pup! Chester seems to be having a blast with him, too. 

With Tyson, sleeping in the crate next to the bed worked to keep him quiet. Hope it worked for you and Mick.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

He slept well last night with the crate by the bed. It was wonderful. Sleep is awesome-- my brain actually functioned a bit today. 

Playing with Chester
[video]https://vimeo.com/185734485[/video]


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## stephy (Oct 6, 2016)

The cutest puppy EVER! I'm glad they seem to be getting along so well! Is training easier for Mick because Chester is there?


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Awwww...cutie patootie puppy face keeping Chester on his toes  And Chester is such a super awesome guy!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

stephy said:


> The cutest puppy EVER! I'm glad they seem to be getting along so well! Is training easier for Mick because Chester is there?


Mick has about a 3 second attention span; training at this point consists mostly of management. As in, not giving him the chance to get into trouble-- taking him outside often to pee, giving him a chew toy instead of my shoes etc. He even gets distracted halfway through breakfast and tries to play or wander off for a toy. 



BellaPup said:


> Awwww...cutie patootie puppy face keeping Chester on his toes  And Chester is such a super awesome guy!


Chester IS awesome  His patience, while not endless, is huge. When he doesn't want to play, he isn't grumpy or mean about it but just avoids and makes it clear we better do something else with the little creature gnawing on him. I think he's having a lot of fun for parts of it though. He bounces and play bows so energetically.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

I love this! LOL! He has the best derp face ever :becky:


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

BellaPup said:


> I love this! LOL! He has the best derp face ever :becky:


 Oh yeah, he can "derp" with the best of 'em. I think dogs with a bit of loose jowl really get their derp face on.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Mick and Chester conclude their short "bromance" before Mick headed to his new adoptive home. (Crossed fingers that new home works out! Everything points to success but, well, I always want some time for the new owner and dog to settle in and find their comfort zone before calling it a done deal)


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Good luck, Mick!! You'll make someone super happy! :becky:


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Hahaa! That one of Chester behind a tree makes me think of creepy guys trying to lure kids into the woods with candy or something. So glad everyone had a great time! Fingers crossed for the adoption to work out!


----------

